# Skilled Independant Migrant Visa (Subclass 175)



## macas (Dec 17, 2008)

Skilled Independant Migrant Visa (Subclass 175)

Could anybody tell me when i fill this in on-line when/ how do i pay the 1st installment. When is the second installment to be paid by.

Many thanks.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I thought you were applying for a 176? I can't keep up with you  

Dolly

PS How to pay http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/990i/how-to-pay.htm
Fees http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/990i/professionals-outside-australia.htm


----------

